# Name diminutives



## Gracieux_8

Hey, 

I was watching a film and the guy was called Kyrill but was sometimes called Kyrillos and I was wondering whether this is a decension and what does it mean.

Thank you!


----------



## Hoax

Gracieux_8 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was watching a film and the guy was called Kyrill but was sometimes called Kyrillos and I was wondering whether this is a decension and what does it mean.
> 
> Thank you!


 
Here is my idea. Ногами не бейте =)

Could it be Kirillych (Кирилыч)? 
Кирилыч is colloquial form of name Kirill (Кирилл). This form of male names is often used by people in villages, close friends or young people who want to seem cool =) But not all male names have that form.

Кирилл - Кирилыч
Михаил - Михалыч
Александр - Саныч

Sometimes this form refers to patronymic (father's) name (отчество), fi person's name is Юрий Михаилович he can be called Михалыч and not Юрыч, but sometimes first name becomes affected. I think it mostly happens with long names (or ones with difficult pronunciation) as Russian language is "lazy" and we try to move our tongue less =)

Some people may create those forms for names that actually are not supposed to have them (Андрей - Дреич)

For other names different colloquial forms may exist:
Николай - Колян
Евгений - Жека (used for female as well)

But all these forms, if I may say so, are extremely colloquial, fi

Дмитрий - full formal name (I will use this form if I want to be polite and don’t know person at all)
Дима/Митя - colloquial short form, used among friends and members of family (I may use form Дима talking politely to person I know and I would use pronoun Вы)
Димон/Митяй - extremely colloquial, used between too men or even suitable for prisoners (I can not use this form if I want to be polite)


----------



## tram-pam-pam

I think that Кириллос can be used for Кирилл as a familiar (a bit ironic) form, why not.
  For example, in my friend's family they sometimes call their son (Никита, 11 year-old boy) - Никитос. It sounds quite funny, but not offensive anyhow.

ps
  BTW, maybe Кириллос is some historical person? A Byzantine emperor, for example.


----------



## javiernicolas

Николай  is  just Коля, not Колян


----------



## Hoax

tram-pam-pam said:


> I think that Кириллос can be used for Кирилл as a familiar (a bit ironic) form, why not.
> For example, in my friend's family they sometimes call their son (Никита, 11 year-old boy) - Никитос. It sounds quite funny, but not offensive anyhow.


 
Никита - Никитос - is common form, but there is no such form for Кирилл, it can be invented occasionaly only.
I am not sure but, fi, Albert - Bert, but somebody may call their friend At.




javiernicolas said:


> Николай is just Коля, not Колян


 
Дмитрий - *Николай* - full formal name (I will use this form if I want to be polite and don’t know person at all)
Дима/Митя - *Коля* - colloquial short form, used among friends and members of family (I may use form Дима talking politely to person I know and I would use pronoun Вы)
Димон/Митяй - *Колян* - extremely colloquial, used between too men or even suitable for prisoners (I can not use this form if I want to be polite)
 
ps: hehe, you can ask Kolan, he knows better for sure


----------



## Kolan

Gracieux_8 said:


> I was watching a film and the guy was called Kyrill but was sometimes called *Kyrillos* and I was wondering whether this is a decension and what does it mean.


Sounds _Greek_ to me


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> Димон/Митяй - *Колян* - extremely colloquial, used between too men or even suitable for prisoners (I can not use this form if I want to be polite)
> 
> ps: hehe, you can ask Kolan, he knows better for sure


Заимствовано из учебного примера таблицы Excel, (оцените юмор автора)

Братан
--------------
Толян -
Колян - 
Вован - 
Натан -


P.S. *Дмитрий* для друзей может быть также *Димыч*.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> p.s. *Дмитрий* для друзей может быть также *Димыч*.


а еще митрыч, димон, даже попадался вариант димастый о0 это все к третьему варианту, имхо, относится, стилистически окрашеные слова, причем ярко, в желто-черную полоску (так как остальные варианты тоже не нейтральные в общем-то). употреблять нужно осторожно, дозированно, по предписанию врача, особенно не носителю языка (в лучшем случае сойдет за шутку, в худшем - можно слишком близко познакомиться с братанами =)


----------



## Holy Dinah

Assuming you know someone well enough to call them by a name in the third group, can you add on the standard affectionate endings? For example, could Толян become Толяночка (or Толянка, if you were mad at him), or is it just too much?


----------



## Hoax

Holy Dinah said:


> Assuming you know someone well enough to call them by a name in the third group, can you add on the standard affectionate endings? For example, could Толян become Толяночка (or Толянка, if you were mad at him), or is it just too much?


 
That's too much. Words are connotated already =) But never the less there are always exceptions, one can say as a joke: Ну, Толянище, ты настоящий мужик! But that sound really weird to me, may be used only as a joke and in certain situation.


----------



## Kolan

Holy Dinah said:


> add on the standard affectionate endings? For example, could Толян become _Толяночка _(or _Толянка_, if you were mad at him), or is it just too much?


It just does not work, a combination of affectionate feminine ending with that kind of masculine subject diminutive. I can imagine only *Толюнчик* (c. *Колюнчик*), but nothing like that would apply to _Вован_.


----------



## Hoax

But really there is another form of Russian names can exist, I don’t know how differentiate it but I would call that form endearing or pet name, it is informal but not rude at all, such names sound cute. Normally one can not use them together with formal Вы (yes, there are always exceptions in all languages), but they are used to show tenderness between two loving people, or among members of family, between two very close friends, etc. And affectionate endings you’ve mentioned are used to create that form:
 
Анатолий – Толя – Толечка/Толенька
Михаил – Миша – Мишенька
Александр – Саша – Сашенька
Дмитрий  - Дима – Димочка


----------



## Hoax

Kolan said:


> It just does not work, a combination of affectionate feminine ending with masculine subject. I can imagine only *Толюнчик* (c. *Колюнчик*), but nothing like that would apply to _Вован_.


 
Why not? Can be Вованчик.
(только по моим представлениям такой вариант может родиться в голове не сильно образованной жены некоего авторитета, именуемого всеми Вован; в каком-нибудь кино или книжке про бандитов будет смотреться, а в быту - не особо)


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> why not? Can be *Вованчик*.
> (только по моим представлениям такой вариант может родиться в голове не сильно образованной жены некоего авторитета, именуемого всеми Вован; в каком-нибудь кино или книжке про бандитов будет смотреться, а в быту - не особо)


Ну, в общем, как карикатура на действительность или соцреализм - пожалуй, да. 

"Граф повалил графиню на диван.
- *Графунчик*, не хотите ли кофею?
- Отнюдь.
И обладал ею долго, гремя шпорами по подоконнику. (_любовь_).
А за окном мужики ковали железо. (_связь с рабочими массами_)
- Бросай его на х.й, ребята, завтра докуём! (_взгляд в светлое будущее_)".

Припоминается также *Вовец*. Реальный клиент.
- Вовца не видели?
- За пивом послали.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Анатолий – Толя – Толечка/Толенька
> Михаил – Миша – Мишенька
> Александр – Саша – Сашенька
> Дмитрий - Дима – Димочка


Что же *Вовочку*-то забыли? Пионер-герой, как-никак. Другого такого не сыскать.


----------



## Oh là là

А я несколько *Вовчиков* знаю (в дружеском , в семейном кругу)


----------

